# Child orthodontist - TRAINER T4K treatment



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Dear All,
Anyone could advise me of a good child orthodontist ? My son is 7 and a half has permanent + baby teeth of course as any child would have at this age, but the problem is that my boy has developed an overbite i.e the upper front teeth are over the lower teeth and there is a bit of a gap too. I was told that this can be corrected with a pre-orthodontic TRAINER T4K system which is recommended for this age group to start with and correct and further prevent future problems. Anyone knows if this is available in Dubai?
Thanks.


----------

